# Any TI Owners out there



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for replying dinanti. I spoke to BMW North America, they told me that dinan products does in fact void the BMW warranty. The parts related to the dinan products are void, however Dinan covers the parts BMW doesn't. Anyway, the dealer is working with me. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## dinanti (Jan 15, 2003)

Let us know what happens.


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

The dealer is screwing with me, I called them up this morning. They couldnt' find anything wrong and blame it all on the dinan engine software. Basically they are stating my car is overheating because of that.  what BS They also want to charge me 2 hours at $92/hr diagnosing fee. If my car is cpo, can they do that? At other dealerships they didn't.


----------



## Johann (Apr 17, 2002)

ZIGGURAT89 said:


> *The dealer is screwing with me, I called them up this morning. They couldnt' find anything wrong and blame it all on the dinan engine software. Basically they are stating my car is overheating because of that.  what BS They also want to charge me 2 hours at $92/hr diagnosing fee. If my car is cpo, can they do that? At other dealerships they didn't. *


I don't see how software can cause an overheat... unless it ran the engine lean. But performance software usually does the opposite: richens up the mixture a little bit.

When you had your Dinan software installed, did it come with any warranty information stating who is providing the warranty (ie Dinan or BMW)? I would say someone, Dinan or BMW, needs to pick up the tab, but it certainly shouldn't be your responsibility.

All that said, keep an eye on your oil consumption and quality (ie if your oil turns milky). Overheating can blow the head gasket.

Jonathan


----------



## ZIGGURAT89 (Oct 7, 2002)

I spoke to a rep at Dinan, he told me that dinan products does not void the BMW warranty. BMW NA told me that i only have to pay the $50 deductible since its a CPO if my overheating is warranty related. Otherwise, I must pay the $92/hr diagnosing fee.


----------



## Johann (Apr 17, 2002)

ZIGGURAT89 said:


> *I spoke to a rep at Dinan, he told me that dinan products does not void the BMW warranty. BMW NA told me that i only have to pay the $50 deductible since its a CPO if my overheating is warranty related. Otherwise, I must pay the $92/hr diagnosing fee. *


Good to hear that you got satisfaction. Blaming the software for a mechanical malfunction seemed a little overzealous.

Jonathan


----------



## dinanti (Jan 15, 2003)

Glad to hear that your problem got handled correctly.


----------



## Greenbeemer (Apr 7, 2003)

hey all you ti owners... i don't drive a ti but a 316i compact...

here are some pics... 


O yeah... i like the ACS stuff


----------



## Greenbeemer (Apr 7, 2003)

My CF eyelids from ACS


----------



## Greenbeemer (Apr 7, 2003)

Pedals


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> *the thing that I miss most about it (try to go to HomeDepot or SAM's or Costco with a 330i... :bawling: ), but an SUV can do all that and more take the kids (and their friends) to soccer. *


Over the weekend, I went to CostCo and $275 worth of groceries fit in the trunk of my car, nothing had to come up front. My roommate didn't think it could be done, but I proved him wrong. It's all in how you pack it.


----------



## 96cali (Mar 14, 2003)

:thumbup: 
Hooray for hatchbacks eh? I use my 88 Integra to haul 10' lengths of pipe and 2x no problem- and the gate closes shut. You're right it's all in how you pack the car. I've carried 4 kitchen cabinets home too. Shoulda seen my Integra next to all those trucks with trailers. They chuckled till I got it all in there.

OK, so a bit off topic...


----------



## Shay (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Dinanti,
I have a 95 e36 ti, and was considering buying the High Flow Throttle Body for my engine(m42). I know its gunna improve air flow, but what performance gains am i looking at, roughly? Or what did it do for you combined with whatever mods you had at the time???
Any info would be great, thanks
:thumbup:

Shay.


----------

